#  Alternativmedizin >   Köper entgiften? >

## Viktat

Ich höre immer wieder, dass es sinnvoll ist, seinen Köper zu entgiften, aber warum ist das so? Warum muss der Körper entgiftet werden? Wie funktioniert das und was passiert dabei? Was sind denn Gifte für den Körper?

----------


## Gorono

Die Entgiftung des eigenen Körpers kann in regelmäßigen Abständen durchaus sinnvoll sein. Der Körper wird grundsätzlich täglich verschiedenen Giften ausgesetzt. Zu diesen Giften gehören u.a.:    Falsche ErnährungSchadstoffe aus biologisch veränderten LebensmittelnLebensmittelzusatzstoffeNatürliche UmweltgifteSchädliche Mikroorganismen
Quelle: Entgiftung | biotransformation.net 
Ob die Entgiftung aber tatsächlich wirkt und du dadurch nachhaltig Vorteile hast, ist wissenschaftlich umstritten. 
Schaden kann es jedenfalls nicht. Wie das Ganze funktioniert, kannst du in der Quelle nachlesen, wenn dich das näher interessiert.

----------


## kaya

Dein Körper "entgiftet" sich völlig selbständig über die Leber und die Nieren. Das funktioniert super, solange man ihn dabei mit vernünftiger Ernährung, wenig Alkohol und ausreichender Flüssigkeitszufuhr unterstützt. 
Alles andere ist überflüssig und schadet nur Deinem Bankkonto...

----------


## TiV

Den Körper entgiften, ihn quasi innerlich zu reinigen kann von Zeit zu Zeit wirklich sinnvoll sein. Denn viele "Reinigungs-/Entgiftungsprozesse" schafft der Körper zwar von ganz alleine auf natürlichem Wege, doch viele auch NICHT - gerade angesichts der heute bestehenden Belastungen und Umwelteinflüsse - oder nur unter erheblichem Aufwand für z.B. Leber und Niere. Diese Organe kann man so deutlich entlasten... 
Ich habe bereits gute Erfahrungen mit dem Entschlacken des Körpers und gerade auch des Verdauungstraktes gemacht als es bei mir ums Abnehmen/eine Diät ging. Es hilft beim Start des Abnehmens (oft sind schon die ersten 1 bis 2 Kilo weg...) und es revitalisiert spürbar den ganzen Organismus - ich habe mich einfach besser gefühlt. 
Auch fürs ganze Immunsystem soll eine Entgiftung Wunder wirken, genau wie bei manchen Allergien. 
Ich würde immer sagen: Probieren geht über studieren!

----------


## Pianoman

Ja doch, Timo, alles muss raus. 
Alles! Raus! Sofort!   
Oder vielleicht nicht sofort alles, aber wenigstens der Dreck. 
Wir machen doch auch regelmäßig Hausputz, Generalreinigung, Tabula rasa und Keller entrümpeln, nicht wahr? 
Unser Organismus ist ja auch so grottendämlich. Dauernd nimmt er Dinge auf, die er überhaupt nicht gebrauchen kann: Legosteine, Handystrahlen, Plombenreste aus bröckelnden Molaren, Impfstoffe und vor allem Säuren, brutal viel Säuren. Wir sind ja ständig übersäuert. 
Und das lagert sich dann irgendwo ab. Oft am Po oder am Bauch. Den einen zieht´s dann mit der Zeit nach unten, den anderen nach vorn. Irgendwann ist man dann dick, komplett vergiftet und muss beim Grillen aufpassen, dass man nicht explodiert - vor lauter Chemie. Außerdem piept man ständig beim Metalldetektor am Flughafen.     
Das muss aber nicht sein. 
Blutreinigungstee, Detox-Fußbad, gründliches Darmauskärchern, Chlorella-Pulver und ein bisschen Dimercaptopropansulfonsäure, schon ist alles wieder im Lot. Und fort. 
Man muss dann nur beim Toilettengang aufpassen: Was nämlich in der Schüssel landet, ist Sondermüll; wie weiland schon beim Ölziehen!  Also Vorsicht!  Den ganzen Kram in chemikalienfesten Behältern sammeln und ab damit zur Sondermüllsammelstelle. 
Genauere Auskünfte erteilt ihr örtliches Entsorgungsunternehmen (Klick).

----------


## JUSCHKA

Mal gut, dass unsere Umwelt immer sauberer wird, die Nahrung immer "vollwertiger" dank Chemiebaukastensystem und der Körper eine schlaue und zuverlässige Maschine ist, die sich im Laufe der Jahre an die Gifte gewöhnen konnte und die bei jedem gleich funktioniert und der sowas demzufolge gar nichts ausmachen kann! 
Und mal gut, dass solche Meldungen nicht der Wirklichkeit entsprechen ... vermutlich nur konstruiert von diesen lästigen und zur Übertreibung neigenden Ökochondern: 
---> Demenz aus dem Auspuff
---> Umweltgifte fördern Morbus Parkinson
---> http://www.aerztezeitung.de/medizin/...=4&h=614961898  
Und wenn der Körper sich wunderbar selbst entgiftet, kann sich ja auch nichts "einlagern" ... aber wie kommen dann nur diese Erkenntnisse zustande?
---> Beim Abspecken werden Schadstoffe ins Blut geschwemmt 
---> Stammzellen durch Umweltgifte gehemmt
---> Schwermetalle im Spielzeug?
---> Macht Plastikspielzeug dick?
---> Autoabgase mit erhöhter Brustkrebsrate assoziiert  
 ... usw. 
Und das alles steht in der größten Klatschpresse überhaupt ... der Ärztezeitung. 
Aber stimmt ... man kann auch einfach nur auf die absolute Unfehlbarkeit des Körpers vertrauen ... ebenso auf die Symptombehandlung der anerkannten Medinzin, wenn der Körper dann später doch mal nicht mehr so funktioniert wie angenommen ... 
Ich wäre mit der Aussage, dass der Körper ganz alleine in der Lage ist dies alles zu meistern, etwas vorsichtiger. 
Zumal man die genetische Disposition, die Lebensumstände (auch der Beruf  zB.) und evtl. schon vorhande Erkrankungen usw. gar nicht kennt und man  eben nicht alles verallgemeinern kann!

----------


## Pianoman

*Hinweis zum Thema „Entgiftung/Entschlackung“* 
Ausdrücklich sei festgestellt, dass es bei der Beleuchtung der üblicherweise aus dem alternativheilerischen Umfeld stammenden „Entgiftung-Diäten“ nicht um die Art und Weise geht, wie mit tatsächlichen Intoxikationen, hervorgerufen beispielsweise durch Gefahrstoff-Expositionen am Arbeitsplatz im Rahmen von Arbeitsunfällen (die im Allgemeinen einer notfallmedizinischen Behandlung bedürfen) umzugehen ist. 
Vielmehr geht es um die Behauptungen von „Therapeuten“ bzw. um die Ansicht ihrer Klienten, dass sich auch bei einer normalen Lebensführung - d.h. ohne besonderen Risiken ausgesetzt zu sein - die Notwendigkeit ergibt, regelmäßig „*ausleitende Verfahren*“, z.B. die Chelat-Therapie oder das Cutler-Protokoll, anzuwenden, um akkumulierende Fremdstoffe, üblicherweise als „Schlacken“ bezeichnet, aus dem Körper zu entfernen. 
Nach derzeitigem wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisstand sind solche Verfahren sinnlos und überflüssig. 
 Die von den Therapeuten und Anwendern beschrieben Ergebnisse und Erfolge sind meist chemisch nicht nachweisbar (beispielweise durch die Analyse der Ausscheidungen), noch sind sie plausibel im Hinblick auf die behaupteten chemischen Wirkungsmechanismen. 
Besonders bei der unangemessenen und längerfristigen Anwendung - also jenseits akutmedizinischer Indikationen - von Chelat-Bildnern wie EDTA besteht das Risiko schwerwiegender Störungen des Mineralstoffhaushalts. Hier sind Todesfälle als Folge der „Therapie“ beschrieben worden.  
Aus *sozialmedizinischer Sicht* ist besonders bedenklich, dass die therapeutischen Vertreter solche Entgiftungsverfahren bewusst Ängste bei ihrer Klientel erzeugen oder deren latente Ängste bis hin zum neurotischen Verhalten verstärken: 
Es ist festzustellen, dass immer mehr Menschen an einer umweltbezogenen Form von Hypochondrie, kurz *Ökochondrie* leiden. Die Betroffenen erkranken allein durch das Wissen um mögliche Schadstoffwirkungen und durch unbestimmte Ängste davor. Vor allem Kinder und Jugendliche sind von solchen umweltbezogenen Ängsten betroffen. 
Seitens der Alexander-Universität Erlangen-Nürnberg, wurde zu Anfang der 1990er Jahre eine Studie vorgelegt, durchgeführt durch Arbeitsmediziner, Psychiater und Psychologen mit 94 Patienten.  
Diese Patienten klagten über Erkrankungen, als deren Ursache Vergiftungen/Belastungen durch Umweltschadstoffe angenommen wurden. Um diese These zu verifizieren, wurde auf 39 verschiedene Umweltgifte untersucht; mit eindeutigem Ergebnis:  Keiner der Erkranken war stärker schadstoffbelastet als der gesunde Durchschnittsdeutsche auch. Was sich allerdings zeigt, und das deutet auf die oben erwähnte Gefahr hin, die durch angsterzeugende „Information“ entsteht: Gespräche mit den Patienten und ein psychologischer Test offenbarten: Zwei Drittel von ihnen litten an psychiatrischen Störungen – gut dreimal so viel wie im Schnitt der Bevölkerung. 
Insgesamt kann deshalb von einer erheblichen Bedeutung des Placebo- oder Nocebo-Effekts im klinischen Zusammenhang ausgegangen werden. Bestätigt wird diese Hypothese u.a. durch eine amerikanische Doppelblindstudie aus dem Jahr 2008, die zeigte, dass Patienten, die unter *Multiple Chemical Sensitivity* litten, nicht auf die auslösenden Chemikalien reagieren, sondern erst dann Reaktionen zeigten, als sie glaubten, dem Einfluss der Schadstoffe ausgesetzt zu sein.  
Aus *epidemiologischer Sicht* ist weiterhin festzustellen, dass bestimmte Erkrankungen Mode-Effekte sind, weil das zeitliche Auftreten von Krankheitsbildern  mit medizinischem Kulturtransfer korreliert, allerdings keine klinischen Zusammenhänge feststellbar sind.    
Eindeutig nachweisbar ist dieser Transfer beispielweise bei der sogenannten „*Klinischen Ökologie nach Randolph*“ die in den 1960er Jahren den Weg aus den USA nach Europa nahm, und die davon ausging, dass viele Gesundheitsstörungen und Erkrankungen durch Umweltschadstoffe und –reizstoffe verursacht werden und durch Anpassungsprozesse an diese entstehen. Neben Chemikalien und Medikamenten können auch Nahrungsmittel zu den krankmachenden Umwelteinflüssen gehören 
Gleiches gilt für das *Candida-Syndrom* gegen Ende der 1970er Jahre, oder eben das Phänomen *Multiple Chemical Sensitivity (MCS)*, das etwa ab der Mitte der 1980er Jahre vermehrt in den Fokus des öffentlichen Interesses geriet.          
Diesen ätiologischen Konzepten gemein ist, dass meist unspezifische und/oder breitgefächerte Beschwerdebilder auf einzelne Ursachen, beispielweise auf die Besiedelung durch *Candida albicans* oder auf eine *Multiple Chemical Sensitivity* zurückgeführt werden, ohne dass nachvollziehbare Zusammenhänge oder klinische Daten für diese Annahmen sprechen. 
Pianoman (Mod.)

----------


## Ruhebärbele

Ich denke, dass dieser Entschlackungswahn in engem Zusammenhang mit dem Schlankheitswahn steht. Natürlich bin ich auch für schlank, aber ich bin nicht dafür, dass Mädchen schon ab 14 zu Magersüchtigen gemacht werden und dann mit giftigen Antidepressiva von unfähigen Psychotherapeuten bestückt werden, was immerhin dazu führen kann, dass sie eines Tages abhängig sind.  
Ja, und dann kommt natürlich noch das Entschlacken, eine Darmspülung für 500 € am besten. Das macht den "Patienten" zwar nicht schlank, aber die Börse des Behandelnden durchaus schnell dick. Und so soll es ja auch sein 
Wir müssten doch eigentlich alle froh sein, dass wir heute bessere Zeiten haben als z.B. in meiner Jugend. Aber nein, heute sind junge Menschen zuhauf psychisch erkrankt, weil sie durch solche falschen Ideale fehlgeleitet werden.
Sind wir solches Massenvieh geworden, dass wir immer jemanden brauchen, der uns sagt wo und wie es lang geht?
Das mag jetzt auch ein wenig neben dem Thema sein, aber im Großen und Ganzen hat es halt doch damit zu tun.
Herzlichste Grüße
vom Ruhebärbele

----------


## JUSCHKA

> Diesen ätiologischen Konzepten gemein ist, dass meist unspezifische und/oder breitgefächerte Beschwerdebilder auf einzelne Ursachen, beispielweise auf die Besiedelung durch *Candida albicans* oder auf eine *Multiple Chemical Sensitivity* zurückgeführt werden, ohne dass nachvollziehbare Zusammenhänge oder klinische Daten für diese Annahmen sprechen.

 Soweit ich weiß, ist MCS aber von der WHO schon lange als körperliche! Erkrankung anerkannt ... und das schon seit fast 20 Jahren. Wenn es keine klinischen Daten und nachvollziebaren Zusammenhänge gegeben hätte, wäre es wohl nicht anerkannt worden ...
Das neurotoxische Stoffe auch Veränderungen an der Psyche auslösen, ist schon viel länger bekannt. 
Und Aussagen wie: "Keiner der Erkrankten war stärker schadstoffbelastet als der gesunde Durchschnittsdeutsche auch."
... was soll das beweisen? Auf welche Schadstoffe wurden sie denn untersucht? Was weiß man heute, wie vor allem auch Kombinationen von verschiedenen Schadstoffen (auch im Niedrigdosisbereich) sich auf den Körper auswirken?
Und wie unterschiedlich Menschen auf verschiedenen Stoffe reagieren, kann man auch sehr gut an Medikamenten erkennen. Wenn alle gleich reagieren würden, wäre das alles sehr einfach und gut berechenbar. Ist es aber leider nicht. 
Von Amalgam zB. wurde immer behauptet (und einige behaupten es heute immer noch), dass es eine absolut sichere Verbindung ist und keinerlei Quecksilber austreten kann. Das ist mittlerweile auch wissenschaftlich widerlegt.
Und es gibt von Quecksilber keine Menge, die als unbedenklich angesehen werden kann. 
Ebenso verhält es sich mit anderen Giften aus unserem alltäglichen Leben ... 
Und wen wunderts dann, dass Neurodermitis, Allergien, Autoimmunerkrankungen, ADHS, Unfruchtbarkeit usw. immer häufiger werden ... 
Wie man nun mit diesen Themen umgeht und ob und wie man es für nötig hält, seinen Körper zu entgiften, kann und sollte zum Glück jeder für sich selbst entscheiden ...

----------


## kaya

> Wie man nun mit diesen Themen umgeht und ob und wie man es für nötig hält, seinen Körper zu entgiften, kann und sollte zum Glück jeder für sich selbst entscheiden ...

 Genau...   
und wenn man beschlossen hat, dass der Körper - durch Was auch immer - "vergiftet" ist, sollte man anfangen, nach entsprechenden "Entgiftungsmitteln oder -therapien" zu suchen, deren Wirksamkeit erwiesen ist...

----------


## JoHanna22

> Ich denke, dass dieser Entschlackungswahn in engem Zusammenhang mit dem Schlankheitswahn steht. Natürlich bin ich auch für schlank, aber ich bin nicht dafür, dass Mädchen schon ab 14 zu Magersüchtigen gemacht werden und dann mit giftigen Antidepressiva von unfähigen Psychotherapeuten bestückt werden, was immerhin dazu führen kann, dass sie eines Tages abhängig sind.  
> Ja, und dann kommt natürlich noch das Entschlacken, eine Darmspülung für 500 € am besten.

 Klar hat das Entgiften was mit dem Schlankheitswahn zu tun, sonst würden es nicht auch schon so viele junge Leute durchführen wollen. Aber abgesehen davon habe ich auch schon viel positives über das Heilfasten gehört. Eine Bekannte von mir macht es ein bis zweimal im Jahr für etwa 7-10 Tage. In der Zeit nimmt sie nur flüssige Nahrung zu sich, meist Säfte oder Suppen, und gönnt sich Ruhe, Entspannung, tut aber auch etwas für den Körper mit etwas Sport. Ich selbst habe sowas noch nicht ausprobiert, kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass es auf jeden Fall ne Erfahrung wert ist!

----------


## kaya

> ... ein bis zweimal im Jahr für etwa 7-10 Tage, Ruhe, Entspannung, etwas Sport,

 dazu eine gesunde und vernünftige Ernährung - bei Bedarf auch kalorienreduziert -, ergibt insgesamt sicher eine ebenso positive Erfahrung, die man theoretisch auf einen längeren Zeitraum ausdehnen kann und sicher deutlich kostengünstiger ist...

----------


## Pianoman

Hinweise zu Beitrag #9  von JUSCHKA      

> Soweit ich weiß, ist MCS aber von der WHO schon lange als körperliche! Erkrankung anerkannt ... und das schon seit fast 20 Jahren. Wenn es keine klinischen Daten und nachvollziebaren Zusammenhänge gegeben hätte, wäre es wohl nicht anerkannt worden ...
> Das neurotoxische Stoffe auch Veränderungen an der Psyche auslösen, ist schon viel länger bekannt.

 Zuerst einmal ist unter dem Begriff *MCS* ein Krankheitsbild zu verstehen, beim  dem Patienten bei tatsächlichem oder - wofür genauso viele Anhaltspunkte vorliegen - bei rein vermutetem Kontakt mit bestimmten Substanzen eine Summe von eher unspezifischen Symptomen entwickeln - Kopfschmerzen, Atemnot, tränende Augen, Juckreiz und andere Hautsymptome - um nur einige zu nennen.   
Es geht also nicht um vermutete oder tatsächliche Schädigung als Folge einer Anreicherung von Schadstoffen im Organismus, sondern um akute Reaktionen auf vermuteten oder tatsächlichen Kontakt mit bestimmten Substanzen.        
Dass bestimmte Menschen solche Krankheitsbilder entwickeln, steht überhaupt nicht in der Diskussion. Seit Ende der 80er Jahre konnte ein sprunghaftes Ansteigen von Patienten beobachtet werden, die sich "umweltkrank" fühlen. Nach der WHO-Definition von Gesundheit als einem "Zustand völligen Wohlbefindens in körperlicher, seelischer und sozialer Hinsicht" sind diese Patienten als Kranke zu bezeichnen. Insoweit ist die Aufnahme einer solchen Gesundheitsstörung in den Diagnoseschlüssel auch kein Beweis für eine immer schädlichere Lebenswelt, sondern nur eine Reaktion auf ein Beschwerdebild.    
Die durch die WHO vorgenommen Verortung der MCS als „körperliche Erkrankung“   infolge einer „Vergiftung“ war zuerst einmal eine Notlösung. Dementsprechend gab die WHO  in den 1990er Jahren auch mehrere Studien in Auftrag, um endgültig zu klären,  ob die MCS der *Toxikologie* oder der *Psychosomatik* zuzuordnen sei. Das ist bisher nicht befriedigend gelungen, so dass mittlerweile eine Kompromisslösung in Form eines bio-psycho-sozialen Modells versucht, alle Krankheitsaspekte zu würdigen. 
Dennoch existieren weiterhin drei verschiedene Modelle zur Krankheitsentstehung (Klick), bei denen letzte Forschungsarbeiten nahelegen, dass  psychische Dispositionen und psychische Vorerkrankungen sowie auch psychosoziale Aspekte eine erhebliche, wenn nicht die wesentliche  Rolle im Krankheitsgeschehen spielen. 
Aus historischer Sicht ist es, mit Blick auf die psychische Ursachen der MCS, von Interesse, dass im ausgehenden 19. und beginnenden 20. Jahrhundert die Diagnose „Neurasthenie“ (Klick) die gleiche Symptomsammlung beinhaltete, wie sie heute bei MCS zu finden ist -  aber keineswegs die Hypothesen zur Krankheitsentstehung zu finden sind, die bei der MCS verhandelt werden. 
Insoweit stellt sich die berechtigte Frage, ob mit der MCS nicht ein altbekanntes Phänomen einfach ein neues Gewand bekommen hat?       

> Und Aussagen wie: "Keiner der Erkrankten war stärker schadstoffbelastet als der gesunde Durchschnittsdeutsche auch."
> ... was soll das beweisen? Auf welche Schadstoffe wurden sie denn untersucht? Was weiß man heute, wie vor allem auch Kombinationen von verschiedenen Schadstoffen (auch im Niedrigdosisbereich) sich auf den Körper auswirken?

 
Was diese Aussage beweisen soll?  Was ist denn an dieser Aussage nicht zu verstehen?
"Keiner der Erkrankten war stärker schadstoffbelastet als der gesunde Durchschnittsdeutsche auch." 
Auf welche Schadstoffe wurde untersucht? 
Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, war es eine ungesunde Mischung von giftigen Schwermetallen wie beispielweise Quecksilber, von Pestiziden wie Lindan sowie als giftig erkannte Lösungsmittel. Also die üblichen Verdächtigen.   
Interessant finde ich aber die Unterstellung, die sich hinter dieser eigentlich nur rhetorischen Frage verbirgt. Die nämlich suggeriert, dass das Institut für Arbeitsmedizin  a.d. Uni Nürnberg Erlagen natürlich nur solche Schadstoffe untersucht hat, die so gut wie nicht vorkommen und eigentlich auch keine sind. 
Oder habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden? 
Und was die Frage nach niedrigdosierte Kombination von Schadstoffen im Organismus angeht:  Wie wäre es mal mit etwas konkreteren Hinweisen, was Sie da genau meinen.      

> Und wie unterschiedlich Menschen auf verschiedenen Stoffe reagieren, kann man auch sehr gut an Medikamenten erkennen. Wenn alle gleich reagieren würden, wäre das alles sehr einfach und gut berechenbar. Ist es aber leider nicht.

 
Aber wir sind uns schon darüber einig, dass die Indikationen unserer Medikamente eine gewisse Bedeutung haben. Oder sollte eigentlich auf unseren Medikamenten stehen: „Nehmen Sie´s mal! Wir haben zwar keine Ahnung, aber wir werden sehen, was passiert!“. 
Erstaunlich finde ich solchen Satz aus Ihrer Tastatur aber allemal.  Bisher haben Sie doch mit Elan die Position vertreten: Messwert bestimmen und auffüllen, bis Pegelstand erreicht ist.        

> Von Amalgam zB. wurde immer behauptet (und einige behaupten es heute immer noch), dass es eine absolut sichere Verbindung ist und keinerlei Quecksilber austreten kann. Das ist mittlerweile auch wissenschaftlich widerlegt.
> Und es gibt von Quecksilber keine Menge, die als unbedenklich angesehen werden kann.

 
Was hat die Amalgam-Diskussion jetzt genau mit MCS zu tun?    

> Ebenso verhält es sich mit anderen Giften aus unserem alltäglichen Leben ...

 
Auch für die gibt es keine Grenzwerte? Das ist interessant!  Und wirft viele Fragen auf:
Zum Beispiel, ob die Homöopathen ihre Klienten vergiften, wenn sie Mercurius Solubis Hahnemannii in D12 (Klick) oder Arsenicum album in D6 (Klick) verordnen?          

> Und wen wunderts dann, dass Neurodermitis, Allergien, Autoimmunerkrankungen, ADHS, Unfruchtbarkeit usw. immer häufiger werden ...

 
Diese Krankheiten mit  Umwelttoxinen in stringente Verbindung zu bringen, ist zwar populär, aber leider nur an Stammtischen, bei Kaffeekränzchen oder in der Boulevard-Presse richtig. 
Zuerst einmal muss festgestellt werden, dass bei fast allen Erkrankungen, denen in der jüngeren Vergangenheit großes Interesse zuteil wurde, deutliche Anstiege der Fallzahlen zu verzeichnen waren oder sind.  
Das ist ein bekanntes Phänomen, und liegt z.B. daran, dass aufgrund eindeutiger beschriebener  Symptomatik besser diagnostiziert werden kann, was letztlich dazu führt, dass Krankheitsbilder, die bisher im grauen Rauschen unzureichender diagnostischer Grundlagen untergingen oder anderen Krankheitsbildern zugeordnet wurden, als definierte Krankheiten auftreten. 
Damit erhöht sich aber nicht die Anzahl der Patienten, die an einer Krankheit leiden. 
Weiterhin muss als Ursache angesprochen werden, dass Veränderungen in den biometrischen Daten der Bevölkerung (erreichtes Lebensalter, Alterspyramide ) auch Patientenkollektive verändert. 
Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen: Wer nicht wie früher mit 65 am Herzkasper stirbt, sondern im Schnitt 85 und älter wird, hat gute Chancen auf dementielle Veränderungen. 
Dabei nimmt nicht die Häufigkeit der Erkrankung zu, sondern die Zahl derjenigen, die alt genug werden, diese Krankheit auch zu bekommen. Erreicht jemand das gesegnete Alter von 100 Jahren, beträgt die Wahrscheinlichkeit für dementielle Veränderungen nahezu 100 %.   
Sie sehen also, dass es nicht ganz so pauschal abgeht, wie Sie sich das vorstellen. 
Was die genannten Erkrankungen im Einzelnen angeht: * 
- Autoimmunerkrankungen* 
Hier zeigt sich mit ziemlicher Deutlichkeit, obwohl die genaue Ursache von Autoimmunerkrankungen  immer noch nicht geklärt ist (und damit natürlich auch die Hypothese der Schadstoffbelastungen auf wackeligen Beinen steht), dass genetische Dispositionen eine erhebliche Rolle spielen.  Auch zu viel Salz im Essen steht derzeit zur Debatte.
Weiterhin wird - weil belastbare Anhaltspunkte vorliegen - derzeit diskutiert, dass genau das Gegenteil einer verschmutzten, mit Schadstoffen belasteten Umwelt, für das gestörte Immunsystem verantwortlich sein könnte, nämlich eine zu hygienische Umwelt. Besonders der mangelnde Kontakt mit bestimmten Darmparasiten scheint möglicherweise am Geschehen beteiligt zu sein. 
Um es salopp auszudrücken: Ein gelangweiltes Immunsystem sucht sich neue Aufgaben, dummerweise im Organismus des Besitzers.   *- Allergien*
Zusätzlich zu den Ausführungen unter  - Autoimmunerkrankungen scheinen zwei Aspekte von Bedeutung zu sein. 
a) Allergenkontakt
Es scheint, als würde der häufige Kontakt mit bestimmten, als „hochallergen“ bekannten Stoffen, die Häufigkeit allergischen Geschehens erhöhen.  In diesem Zusammenhang sei beispielweise die Ausbreitung der Pflanze Ambrosia genannt.   
b) Lebensstil
Ebenfalls scheint es, als würde der „westliche“ städtisch orientierte Lebensstil eine Bedeutung im Sinne eines schlecht trainierten Immunsystems eine Bedeutung haben. 
Kaum einen Anhaltspunkt gibt es aber dafür, dass die klassischen Elemente der „Umweltverschmutzung“, vor allem die multiple Schadstoffbelastung von Luft, Wasser und Boden, einen wesentlichen Beitrag zur Entwicklung von Allergien leisten. * 
- Unfruchtbarkeit* 
Verschiedene Schadstoffe, vor allem solche, die quasi hormonelle Wirkung haben, wirken sich störend auf die Fruchtbarkeit aus, behaupteten einige Wissenschaftler ab den 1990er Jahren.   
Wenigstens genauso häufig wird heute allerdings diskutiert, dass die schon an andere Stelle erwähnten, veränderten biometrischen Daten das Phänomen „Unfruchtbarkeit“ beeinflussen. 
Besonders eine geänderte Familienplanung - und dabei vor allem der Zeitpunkt der ersten Schwangerschaft - spielt eine enorme Rolle. 
Dazu existieren zwei aussagekräftige Kurven: Die erste zeigt die Abnahme der Wahrscheinlichkeit, schwanger zu werden, die zweite zeigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit unfruchtbar zu sein. 
Im Lebensalter von etwa 20 Jahren liegt die Wahrscheinlichkeit, mit entsprechenen Bemühungen schwanger zu werden, bei über 80%, die Wahrscheinlichkeit dagegen, unfruchtbar zu sein, bei weniger als 5%. Etwa ab dem 50sten Lebensjahr erreichen beide Kurven Extremwerte: Kaum mehr als  0% Wahrscheinlichkeit schwanger zu werden, dagegen nahe 100% für die Wahrscheinlichkeit unfruchtbar zu sein. Das alles ist weder ungewöhnlich, noch ist es unbekannt. 
Das Problem liegt zwischen den Extremen:   
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, schwanger zu werden, liegt bei einer Frau von 30 Jahren nur noch bei rund 60 Prozent, mit 40 Jahren unter 40 Prozent, mit 45 Jahren bei etwa 5%, bis zum 50sten Lebensjahr sinkt dann der Werte auf nahezu Null.  
Allerdings steigt die Zahl der Frauen, die sich im späten dritten oder erst im vierten Lebensjahrzehnt für den Nachwuchs entscheiden, kontinuierlich an. Seit Beginn der 90er-Jahre hat er hat sich innerhalb von zwölf Jahren fast verdreifacht, indem er von 5,7 Prozent auf 16,9 Prozent im Jahr 2003 gestiegen ist. 
Fazit: Wenn viele Frauen sich für ein Kind bereit fühlen, hat fast die Hälfte von ihnen nur noch schlechte Chancen. Und nicht einmal ein Drittel der Versuche künstlicher Befruchtung führt zum Ziel.
Und als ob das noch nicht reichen würde: die männliche Fertilität sinkt - trotz aller Legenden über enorm virile Senioren - ebenfalls mit zunehmenden Lebensjahren.   
Und dann gibt´s ja auch noch die These von den Clamydien-Infektionen, die These vom Vitamin D-Mangel, die These vom schlappen Sperma... 
Fakt ist: Die These von der schlechten Qualität des Spermas wurde 2008 von der gleichen Forschungsgruppe, die die Geschichte in die Welt gesetzt hat, widerrufen; als Ergebnis einer streng kontrollierten 10-jährigen Studie. 
Weiterhin zeigt eine langjährige sozialmedizinische Studie aus den USA, dass sich die Zahl der unfruchtbaren Paare im Zeitraum zwischen 1982 und 2000 sogar geringfügig verringert hat - im Gegensatz zu den Behauptungen, seit den 1990er Jahren würde die Zahl der unfruchtbaren Paare ständig erhöhen. 
Dass sich die Geburtenrate - beispielsweise in Deutschland - nach den 1960er Babyboom-Jahren mit 1,3 Millionen Geburten auf 670.000 Geburten in 2006 reduziert hat, ist nicht primär ein medizinisches, sondern vor allem soziales Phänomen.      *- ADHS* 
Woher nun die Überzeugung kommt, dass ADHS  a) „ständig zunimmt“ und b) das auf Umweltschadstoffe zurück zu führen ist, ist noch schleierhafter, als bei den anderen genannten  Erkrankungen. 
Die Prävalenz beträgt seit den Anfang der 1990er Jahre bis heute, also seit mehr als 20 Jahren,  etwa 3% - 4%, leichte Schwankungen über die Zeit sind durch unterschiedliche Diagnoseschlüssel und Untersuchungsmethoden zu erklären. Nach Erhebungen im Rahmen des Kinder- und Jugendsurveys des Robert-Koch-Instituts Berlin wurde für Kinder und Jugendliche bis zum 17. Lebensjahr eine mittlere Prävalenzrate von 3,9% ermittelt. 
Was nun die Ursachenforschung angeht, kann man feststellen, dass das Wissen um ADHS in den letzten 2 Jahrzehnten sprunghaft angestiegen ist. 
Derzeit sind in der Diskussion zwei sehr gegensätzliche Positionen zu verzeichnen,    die  - wohlgemerkt - von Ärzten *und* Betroffenen vertreten werden: 
a) Unter der Annahme einer genetisch regulierten Störung im Neurotransmitter –Stoffwechsel werden multimodale Therapiemaßnahmen, insbesondere aber eine medikamentöse Therapie mit Methylphenidat oder DL – Amphetamin als „ zwingend indiziert“ angesehen. 
b) Die andere Seite argumentiert mit der Klage „Eine Generation wird krankgeschrieben“ – die betroffenen Kinder seien gesunde Wesen, deren Verhaltensauffälligkeiten nur aktive Reaktionen
eines Kindes auf soziale, emotionale und erzieherische Missstände seien. 
Vor allem die zweite Position zeigt die Überzeugung, dass überhaupt kein pathologisches Geschehen existiert, so dass nur die erste These einen exogenen Einfluss durch Umweltschadstoffe vermuten lässt.
Dagegen spricht aber, dass dem Phänomen des unruhigen Kindes schon zur Mitte des 19. Jahrhunderts durch den frühen englischen Kinderpsychologen Henry Mandsley ein Krankheitswert zugewiesen wird - in einer Zeit also, als Begriffe wie Umweltschadstoffe und Umweltverschmutzung  im Sinne der heutigen Verwendung nicht existierten.     *Schlussbemerkung*:  Pauschale und versimplifizierende Vorstellungen mögen der Selbstbestätigung dienen; vor allem, wenn man sich selbst zur Anwendung  - fragwürdiger - Therapieverfahren entschlossen hat.  Mit der Realität haben solche Vorstellungen nur am Rande etwas zu tun.

----------


## JUSCHKA

> Was diese Aussage beweisen soll?  Was ist denn an dieser Aussage nicht zu verstehen?
> "Keiner der Erkrankten war stärker schadstoffbelastet als der gesunde Durchschnittsdeutsche auch."

 Ich habe die Aussage durchaus verstanden. 
Nur ... was der Eine (oder meinetwegen auch sogar die Mehrheit) verträgt, kann den Anderen durchaus krank machen. Man kann doch nicht jeden Menschen über einen Kamm scheren.   

> Auf welche Schadstoffe wurde untersucht? 
> Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, war es eine ungesunde Mischung von giftigen Schwermetallen wie beispielweise Quecksilber, von Pestiziden wie Lindan sowie als giftig erkannte Lösungsmittel. Also die üblichen Verdächtigen.   
> Interessant finde ich aber die Unterstellung, die sich hinter dieser eigentlich nur rhetorischen Frage verbirgt, und die suggeriert, dass das Institut für Arbeitsmedizin  natürlich nur solche Schadstoffe untersucht hat, die so gut wie nicht vorkommen und eigentlich auch keine sind. 
> Oder habe ich die da etwas falsch verstanden?

 Ja ... völlig falsch verstanden.
Hinter dieser Frage hat sich keine Unterstellung verborgen ... es war einfach nur eine Frage.    

> Und was die Frage nach niedrigdosierte Kombination von Schadstoffen im Organismus angeht:  Wie wäre es mal mit etwas konkreteren Hinweisen, was Sie da genau meinen.

 Wenn gewisse Stoffe auf ihre Sicherheit bzw. deren Auswirkungen auf den Organismus überprüft werden, wird das auf diesen einzelnen Stoff bezogen überprüft. Aber wie dieser besagte Stoff in Kombination mit anderen wieder auf den Körper reagiert (Wechselwirkungen dürften ja auch bei Medikamenten bekannt sein), wird so nicht festgestellt werden können. Und bei der Fülle an Schadstoffen die es heute gibt, sind derartige Untersuchungen kaum realisierbar. 
Falls es noch nicht ganz verständlich war, ein Beispiel:
Wenn ich von Gift A eine gewisse Menge im Körper habe, dann mag das mein Körper noch bis zu einem gewissen Grad tollerieren (es kommt natürlich auf die Toxizität an!). Kommt jetzt noch Gift B und C dazu (ebenfalls in niedriger Dosis), sieht die Lage ganz anders aus und es reicht evtl. schon eine viel geringere Dosis von allen 3 Giften aus, um krank zu machen. Bzw. kann Gift B in Anwesenheit von Gift A eine ganz andere Wirkung haben. Am Ende kommt dann die Aussage:"Die Grenzwerte von A, B und C wurden nicht überschritten oder die gemessenen Werte sind bei Erkrankten nicht höher, als bei der "gesunden"   Bevölkerung ... also kann der Patient nicht dadurch erkrankt sein!"   

> Aber wir sind uns schon darüber einig, dass die Indikationen unserer Medikamente eine gewisse Bedeutung haben. Oder sollte eigentlich auf unseren Medikamenten stehen: Nehmen Sie´s mal! Wir haben zwar keine Ahnung, aber wir werden sehen, was passiert!.

 Hier sehe ich nun aber eine versteckte Unterstellung, zumal ich nie gesagt habe, dass Medikamente grundsätzlich unnütz sind! 
Ich vertrete aber trotzdem die Meinung, dass viel zu oft und viel zu schnell Medikamente verordnet werden, ohne auch nur ansatzweise an Alternativen zu denken ... und die gibt es! 
Und diese Aussage: "Nehmen Sie´s mal! Wir haben zwar keine Ahnung, aber wir werden sehen, was passiert!, ist tatsächlich nicht grundsätzlich falsch. Niemand kann vorhersagen, wie ein Mensch auf ein Medikament anspricht. Wie oft werden Psychopharmaka zB. verschrieben und dann wieder gewechselt, bis denn eines mal einen gewünschten Erfolg bringt bzw. deren Nebenwirkungen dann wieder erträglich sind. Ist dieses Vorgehen nicht nach dem Motto "Try and Error"? 
Und erscheinen nicht immer wieder Warnungen, dass gerade auch ältere Menschen durch ihre Medikamentencocktails geschädigt werden und sogar auch daran sterben? Unter was ist das einzustufen, wenn nicht unter noch immer großer Unwissenheit auf vielen Gebieten und Zusammenhänge?   

> Erstaunlich finde ich solchen Satz aus Ihrer Tastatur aber allemal.  Bisher haben Sie doch mit Elan die Position vertreten: Messwert bestimmen und auffüllen, bis Pegelstand erreicht ist.

 Erstaunlich? 
Wenn ich empfohlen habe bestimmte Werte bestimmen zu lassen, passierte das aus einem Grund ... weil der Fragesteller passende Beschwerden hatte. 
Und " ... auffüllen, bis Pegelstand erreicht ist." ... habe ich so nie gesagt. Aber schon wieder sind wir bei der Individualität eines jeden Menschen. Ein Mensch KANN zB. ausgeprägte Beschwerden eines B12 Mangels zB. haben, selbst wenn sein Blutwert IN der unteren Norm ist. Ein anderer Mensch hat mit einem niedrigen Wert vielleicht noch keine Beschwerden ... 
Und das ist keine Theorie der Alternativmedizin, um Pillen zu verkaufen bzw. Geld von kranken Menschen abzuzocken, sondern man kann es auch in der Fachliteratur nachlesen. B12 ist dabei nur ein Beispiel. 
Messwerte und Referenzbereiche sind eben NICHT alles! Weder was Vitamine und Co angeht, noch was Grenzwerte bei Schadstoffen angeht.
Nebenbei zum Thema ... Vitamin B12 ist, unter anderem, unerlässlich zur körpereigenen Entgiftung ...   

> Was hat die Amalgam-Diskussion jetzt genau mit MCS zu tun?

 Was Amalgam mit MCS zu tun hat, dürfte sich selbst erklären.
Aber dieses Beispiel habe ich eher darum aufgeführt, um zu zeigen, was früher Behauptet wurde (ich sage mal wohlwollender Weise "was früher Wissensstand war") und was man heute darüber weiß.    

> Auch für die gibt es keine Grenzwerte? Das ist interessant!  Und wirft viele Fragen auf:
> Zum Beispiel, ob die Homöopathen ihre Klienten vergiften, wenn sie Mercurius Solubis Hahnemannii in D12 (Klick) oder Arsenicum album in D6 (Klick) verordnen?

 Zum Thema Grenzwerte ... siehe oben.
Zum Thema Homöopathie ... mein Gebiet ist es nicht und das habe ich auch schon mehrfach erwähnt. Darum finde ich es schade, dass dieses Thema immer wieder angespielt wird ...   

> Diese Krankheiten mit  Umwelttoxinen in stringente Verbindung zu bringen, ist zwar populär, aber leider nur an Stammtischen, bei Kaffeekränzchen oder in der Boulevard-Presse richtig.

 Ganz so ist es ja zum Glück nicht mehr. Außer, die Ärztezeitschrift gehört jetzt auch schon zur Boulevard-Presse. 
---> ADHS: Schon wenig Quecksilber eine Gefahr
---> Diabetes-Risiko aus dem Auspuff?
---> Assoziation: Mehr Feinstaub - mehr Lungenkrebs
---> Mehr Todesfälle: Verschmutzte Luft schwächt das Herz   

> Zuerst einmal muss festgestellt werden, dass bei fast allen Erkrankungen, denen in der jüngeren Vergangenheit großes Interesse zuteil wurde, deutliche Anstiege der Fallzahlen zu verzeichnen waren oder sind.  
> Das ist ein bekanntes Phänomen, und liegt z.B. daran, dass aufgrund eindeutiger beschriebener  Symptomatik besser diagnostiziert werden kann, was letztlich dazu führt, dass Krankheitsbilder, die bisher im grauen Rauschen unzureichender diagnostischer Grundlagen untergingen oder anderen Krankheitsbildern zugeordnet wurden, als definierte Krankheiten auftreten. 
> Damit erhöht sich aber nicht die Anzahl der Patienten, die an einer Krankheit leiden. 
> Weiterhin muss als Ursache angesprochen werden, dass Veränderungen in den biometrischen Daten der Bevölkerung (erreichtes Lebensalter, Alterspyramide ) auch Patientenkollektive verändert. 
> Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen: Wer nicht wie früher mit 65 am Herzkasper stirbt, sondern im Schnitt 85 und älter wird, hat gute Chancen auf dementielle Veränderungen. 
> Dabei nimmt nicht die Häufigkeit der Erkrankung zu, sondern die Zahl derjenigen, die alt genug werden, diese Krankheit auch zu bekommen. Erreicht jemand das gesegnete Alter von 100 Jahren, beträgt die Wahrscheinlichkeit für dementielle Veränderungen nahezu 100 %.   
> Sie sehen also, dass es nicht ganz so pauschal abgeht, wie Sie sich das vorstellen.

 Ich pauschalisiere nichts. Und so lässt sich auch nur ein kleiner Teil erklären. 
Neurodermitis zB. ist nicht so schwer zu diagnostizieren, dass man es früher häufiger nicht erkannt hätte. Trotzdem nehmen die Zahlen, auch im Säuglingsalter, zu. 
Ein "gesegnetes Alter", erklärt auch nicht die Zunahme an Autoimmunerkrankungen schon in jungen Jahren. Auch diese Zahlen nehmen stetig zu.    

> Was die genannten Erkrankungen im Einzelnen angeht: *- Autoimmunerkrankungen* 
> Hier zeigt sich mit ziemlicher Deutlichkeit, obwohl die genaue Ursache von Autoimmunerkrankungen  immer noch nicht geklärt ist (und damit natürlich auch die Hypothese der Schadstoffbelastungen auf wackeligen Beinen steht), dass genetische Dispositionen eine erhebliche Rolle spielen.  Auch zu viel Salz im Essen steht derzeit zur Debatte.
> Weiterhin wird - weil belastbare Anhaltspunkte vorliegen - derzeit diskutiert, dass genau das Gegenteil einer verschmutzten, mit Schadstoffen belasteten Umwelt, für das gestörte Immunsystem verantwortlich sein könnte, nämlich eine zu hygienische Umwelt. Besonders der mangelnde Kontakt mit bestimmten Darmparasiten scheint möglicherweise am Geschehen beteiligt zu sein.

 Wie richtig bemerkt, sind die Ursachen dieser Erkrankungen noch nicht geklärt. Das heißt aber auch, dass Umweltbelastungen eben NICHT ausgeschlossen werden können. 
Zur genetischen Disposition ... 1. beeinflusst nicht auch die Umwelt nachhaltig die Gene? Und 2. eine genetische Veranlagung heißt nicht, dass die Krankheit auch mit Sicherheit ausbricht. Dazu gehören dann noch ein paar mehr Faktoren, die sicherlich auch variieren ... und eben AUCH Umwelteinflüsse. 
Bakterien und Schadstoffe miteinander zu vergleichen, ist wie Äpfel und Birnen vergleichen. Das Gegenteil von einer hygienischen Umwelt (auf Erreger bezogen), ist eine Umwelt mit übermäßig vielen Erregern ... nicht eine mit vielen, von Menschen produzierten, Schadstoffen.
Darmparasiten ist aber ein gutes Stichwort. Das Immunsystems und der Darm gehören zusammen und was nehmen wir für verschiedene Schadstoffe mit unseren zusammengebastelten Nahrungsmitteln auf und wie beeinflussen diese dann wiederum das Immunsystem?   

> Um es salopp auszudrücken: Ein gelangweiltes Immunsystem sucht sich neue Aufgaben, dummerweise im Organismus des Besitzers.

 Dazu ein Auszug aus Ihrem ersten Beitrag in diesem Thread ...   

> Unser Organismus ist ja auch so grottendämlich. Dauernd nimmt er Dinge  auf, die er überhaupt nicht gebrauchen kann: Legosteine, Handystrahlen,  Plombenreste aus bröckelnden Molaren, Impfstoffe und vor allem Säuren,  brutal viel Säuren. Wir sind ja ständig übersäuert.

  ... ja wie dumm oder grottendämlich ist der Organismus denn nun, wenn er sich sogar selber zerstört?   

> *- Allergien*
> Zusätzlich zu den Ausführungen unter  - Autoimmunerkrankungen scheinen zwei Aspekte von Bedeutung zu sein. 
> a) Allergenkontakt Es scheint, als würde der häufige Kontakt mit bestimmten, als hochallergen bekannten Stoffen, die Häufigkeit allergischen Geschehens erhöhen.  In diesem Zusammenhang sei beispielweise die Ausbreitung der Pflanze Ambrosia genannt.   
> b) Lebensstil
> Ebenfalls scheint es, als würde der westliche städtisch orientierte Lebensstil eine Bedeutung im Sinne eines schlecht trainierten Immunsystems eine Bedeutung haben. 
> Kaum einen Anhaltspunkt gibt es aber dafür, dass die klassischen Elemente der Umweltverschmutzung, vor allem die multiple Schadstoffbelastung von Luft, Wasser und Boden, einen wesentlichen Beitrag zur Entwicklung von Allergien leisten.

 "Scheint es" und "als würde" klingt nicht nach gesicherter Erkenntniss ... und "kaum einen Anhaltspunkt" ist zum Einen nicht GAR KEIN Anhaltspunkt und zum Zweiten gibt es eben doch einige Anhaltspunkte ... und das nicht nur am Stammtisch oder beim Kaffeekränzchen der Ökochonder.
Nur ein kleines Beispiel, welchen Einfluss die Schadstoffbelastung der Umwelt letztendlich auch auf den Menschen hat:
 ---> Pflanzenpollen wirken immer stärker allergen 
Auszüge daraus: 
"An die Pollenoberfläche binden sich leicht        Rußpartikel. Beides zusammen bildet ein stark lungengängiges        Aerosol."
"Die ebenfalls ansteigenden Kohlendioxid-Konzentrationen vor allem in der  Luft der Ballungsräume sorgen zudem dafür, daß pro Pflanze immer mehr  Pollen produziert und freigesetzt werden."
"Die Pollen fliegen jedoch nicht nur länger und zahlreicher, sondern sie     wirken auch immer stärker allergen. Ein wesentlicher Grund dafür sind     die Pollen-assoziierten Lipid-Mediatoren (PALMs). Aus früheren  Untersuchungen    wissen wir, daß Pollen um so PALM-reicher sind, je  höher die jeweiligen    Pflanzenstandorte durch Autoabgase und andere  Luftschadstoffe belastet sind,    wie Behrendt sagte." 
usw. 
Und Kontakt mit Allergenen ist ja heute ziemlich unvermeidbar ...   

> *- Unfruchtbarkeit* 
> Verschiedene Schadstoffe, vor allem solche, die quasi hormonelle Wirkung haben, wirken sich störend auf die Fruchtbarkeit aus, behaupteten einige Wissenschaftler ab den 1990er Jahren.

 Wirklich nur eine Behauptung? 
Na dann reagiert Kanada aber etwas über mit dem Bisphenol A ...
---> Kanada stuft Bisphenol A als toxisch ein 
  ---> Studie: Bisphenol A macht Spermien kaputt 
Ganz aktuell:
---> http://www.bund.net/fileadmin/bundne...eck_studie.pdf 
Auszüge:
"Die Weltgesundheitsorganisation hat hormonell wirksame Chemikalien im Frühjahr 2013 als globale Bedrohung" bezeichnet. Denn es deuten immer mehr Studien darauf hin, dass sie zu verschiedenen Krankheiten führen können, die in den vergangenen Jahren häufiger geworden sind." 
"Sie werden mit gesundheitlichen Problemen in Verbindung gebracht, die in den letzten Jahrzehnten weltweit immer häufiger auftreten. Dazu gehören ein Rückgang der Spermienqualität und -anzahl, bestimmte hormonbedingte Krebsarten wie Brust-, Prostata- und Hodenkrebs, verfrühte Pubertät bei Mädchen, sowie Verhaltensauffälligkeiten bei Kindern." 
"*Viele dieser Krankheiten treten in den letzten Jahrzehnten
gehäuft auf* (WHO/UNEP 2013; EEA 2012): 
 In Europa hat ein großer Teil der jungen Männer (bis zu 40%) eine *verminderte Spermienqualität*
 Bei männlichen Neugeborenen in der westlichen Welt werden immer häufiger *Missbildungen der Geschlechtsorgane*
wie Hodenhochstand oder Entwicklungsstörungen der Harnröhre festgestellt
 *Hormonbedingte Krebsarten* (z.B. Brust-, Prostata- und Hodenkrebs) sind in den letzten 40 50 Jahren weltweit
häufiger geworden. Brustkrebs ist die häufigste Krebsart bei Frauen, mit den höchsten Erkrankungsraten in Nordamerika, Australien und Nordeuropa. In westlichen Gesellschaften ist Prostatakrebs die häufigste Krebsart bei Männern. In Europa sind die Fälle von Schilddrüsenkrebs zwischen 5.3% (Schweiz) und 155.6% (Frankreich) angestiegen
 In den USA und in verschiedenen europäischen Ländern gibt es einen Trend zur *verfrühten Pubertät bei Mädchen*
(verbunden mit einer frühen Brustentwicklung)
 *Fettleibigkeit und Diabetes-Typ-2* treten in den letzten 40 Jahren in der westlichen Welt deutlich häufiger auf
 Verhaltensstörungen wie *ADHS*, Autismus und Lernschwierigkeiten bei Kindern haben in den letzten Jahrzehnten
weltweit zugenommen
 Seit Mitte des 20. Jahrhunderts sind in den Industrieländern die *Allergie- und Asthmaraten bei Kindern stark angestiegen*." 
"*Diese nicht übertragbaren Krankheiten haben in den letzten Jahrzehnten mit einer Geschwindigkeit zugenommen, die es ausschließen lässt, dass die Ursachen rein genetischer Natur sind.*"    

> *- ADHS* 
> Woher nun die Überzeugung kommt, dass ADHS  a) ständig zunimmt und b) das auf Umweltschadstoffe zurück zu führen ist, ist noch schleierhafter, als bei den anderen genannten  Erkrankungen. 
> Was nun die Ursachenforschung angeht, kann man feststellen, dass das Wissen um ADHS in den letzten 2 Jahrzehnten sprunghaft angestiegen ist. 
> Derzeit sind in der Diskussion zwei sehr gegensätzliche Positionen zu verzeichnen, die  - wohlgemerkt - von Ärzten und Betroffenen vertreten werden: 
> a) Unter der Annahme einer genetisch regulierten Störung im Neurotransmitter Stoffwechsel werden multimodale Therapiemaßnahmen, insbesondere aber eine medikamentöse Therapie mit Methylphenidat oder DL  Amphetamin als  zwingend indiziert angesehen. 
> b) Die andere Seite argumentiert mit der Klage Eine Generation wird krankgeschrieben  die betroffenen Kinder seien gesunde Wesen, deren Verhaltensauffälligkeiten nur aktive Reaktionen
> eines Kindes auf soziale, emotionale und erzieherische Missstände seien. 
> Vor allem die zweite Position zeigt die Überzeugung, dass überhaupt kein pathologisches Geschehen existiert, so dass nur die erste These einen exogenen Einfluss durch Umweltschadstoffe vermuten lässt.
> Dagegen spricht aber, dass dem Phänomen des unruhigen Kindes schon zur Mitte des 19. Jahrhunderts durch den frühen englischen Kinderpsychologen Henry Mandsley ein Krankheitswert zugewiesen wird - in einer Zeit also, als Begriffe wie Umweltschadstoffe und Umweltverschmutzung  im Sinne der heutigen Verwendung nicht existierten.

 Tja .. ADHS, ein Gebiet für sich. 
Eine von Leon Eisenberg erfundene Erkrankung, oder doch real?
Wenn ich sage "erfunden um Geld zu machen", heißt es sicher gleich "dumme Verschwörungstheorie".
Wenn ich sage "sie nimmt sogar zu", scheine ich wenigstens mit der WHO konform zu gehen, wie im letzten Link zu lesen ist. 
zu a) ... zu den Genen hatte ich mich schon geäußert. 
Schadstoffe  sind ebenfalls in der Lage den Neurotransmitter Stoffwechsel zu  beeinflussen, wie ich in meinem letzten Beitrag ebenfalls schon erwähnte.   
Früher gab es die Begriffe Umweltschadstoffe zwar noch nicht, aber gegeben hat es diverse Schadstoffe damals auch schon. 
Früher wurde Syphilis (und diverse andere Erkrankungen) ja auch noch mit Quecksilber behandelt ... und wie war das später dann mit dem Arsen bei Syphilis?
Also die Aussage "Früher gab es ja auch schon den Zappelphilipp, obwohl es Worte wie "Umweltschadstoffe und Umweltverschmutzung" nicht gab und somit könne die Umwelt keinen Einfluss haben", ist somit nicht relevant. 
Noch vor ein paar Jahren wurde auch der Zusamenhang von Quecksilber und ADHS völlig abgestritten und Ärzte wie Dr. Klinghardt und Dr. J. Mutter wurden in die Ecke der "Spinner" abgestellt. 
Und neulich las ich dann diesen Artikel ...
---> ADHS: Schon wenig Quecksilber eine Gefahr 
Also ich denke nicht, dass ich eine pauschale und versimplifizierende Vorstellungen von diesem Thema habe. Die Realität ist die, dass der Mensch täglich vielen unterschiedlichen Schadstoffen ausgesetzt ist, es immer mehr werden und die Wechselwirkungen und Zusammenhänge so komplex sind, dass die Konsequenzen für das Leben noch gar nicht alle erkannt werden können. 
Das was aber schon bekannt ist, spricht eine ziemlich deutliche Sprache und sollte zum kritischen Hinterfragen anregen und zu genauerem Hinsehen. 
Weder sind aber sämtliche angebotenen "Entgiftungsmaßnahmen" geeignet, noch sind sie grundsätzlich für jeden überhaupt nötig. 
Wenn ich aber zum größten Teil ungesund lebe oder sogar schon Symptome habe, die sich meine Ärzte nicht erklären können, sollte man sich mit diesem Thema vielleicht doch auch einmal befassen.
Aber wer immer noch der Meinung ist, dass die Umwelt nicht krank machen kann (außer durch Extremsituationen wie Arbeitsbelastung/unfall zB.), scheint die Richtung der Entwicklung aus dem Blickwinkel verloren zu haben ...

----------


## jobwa

Hallo Pianomann und JUSCHKA.....
will mich nicht in Euer Streitgespräch wirklich einmischen, aber eis interessiert mich. GEht Ihr "neben diesem Forum" noch einer "geregelten Arbeit " nach?  Ich bin beeindruckt, wie umfangreich Eure Kenntnisse/Erkenntnisse zu verschiedenen Themen sind und frag mich, wie Ihr das neben Beruf und Familie schafft :Huh?: ?  
UND zum Thema: Dieser ganze "Entschlackungskram" ist ausschließlich Geldschneiderei! Im menschlichen Körper entstehen/sammeln sich keine Schlacken. Wenn es durch z.B. einer gestörten Organfunktion (Niere,Leber..) zur Anreicherung giftiger Substanzen kommt, hilft ein s.g. "Entschlacken" gar nicht, da muss dann doch die gute,alte Schulmedizin eingreifen (siehe: Dialyse.....bis hin zur Organtransplantation) 
Viel Vergnügen in Eurem sicher folgenden Schlagabtausch! 
jobwa

----------


## Ruhebärbele

@ JoHanna22
Ganz sicher habe ich nichts gegen das Heilfasten. Das hat meine Schwester immer so ca. 2 x im Jahr gemacht und hat sich sehr gut dabei gefühlt. Ich selbst kann das leider nicht, weil ich - wenn es mir einigermaßen gut gehen soll - in ziemlich kurzen Abständen eine Kleinigkeit essen soll. Was mir natürlich auch nicht immer gelingt.
Heilfasten würde die jungen Mädchen wohl nicht in irgendeiner Form süchtig machen. Aber ich denke trotzdem, dass sie dafür noch zu jung wären, und es ihnen nicht unbedingt gut bekäme. 
Ich hab halt ein Problem mit Extremen jeglicher Art. 
Herzliche Grüße 
Ruhebärbele

----------


## Lennart70

> dazu eine gesunde und vernünftige Ernährung - bei Bedarf auch kalorienreduziert -, ergibt insgesamt sicher eine ebenso positive Erfahrung, die man theoretisch auf einen längeren Zeitraum ausdehnen kann und sicher deutlich kostengünstiger ist...

 Ist Nahrungsergänzung denn auch "Gift" für den Körper? Habe mich länger damit befasst und bin unentschlossen ob ich es ausprobieren soll.  
Entgiften soll doch auch mit Vitaminen klappen oder? Habe mich bezüglich beider Themen zum Beispiel auf dieser Seite erkundigt. Es steht viel, aber ich habe Angst das solche Seiten nur verkaufen wollen und ich meinem Körper mehr schade als nutze.  
Kann mir hierauf jemand eine Antwort geben?

----------


## jobwa

> solche Seiten nur verkaufen wollen und ich meinem Körper mehr schade als nutze.

 Genau so! Hast Du richtig erkannt. 
Lass es, ernähr Dich ausgewogen und den rest schafft Dein Körper ganz allein. (Es sei denn,es liegen gestörte funktionen an versch.Organen vor.....Niereninsuffizienz, Leberinsuffizienz...dann hilft nur der Doc!) 
Alles Gute 
jobwa

----------


## JUSCHKA

Das Vitaminmängel auch hier vorkommen und das sogar öfter, als immer gedacht wird, ist einfach so. Aber welcher Arzt überprüft schon freiwillig die Methylmalonsäure oder Holo TC zweckst Nachweis eines B12 Mangels oder Vitamin D usw.? 
Ich schrieb hier schonmal, dass unter anderem B12 zB. auch für die Entgiftung eine große Rolle spielt.
Und das der Körper es immer und mit allem alleine schafft, ist eben nicht der Fall. Es sei denn, man legt keinen besonderen Wert auf Lebensqualität und man strebt nicht an, gesund zu altern. 
Man muß ja auch nicht erst zum Arzt, wenn die Nieren oder die Leber es dann nicht mehr schaffen. Und woher kommen dann plötzlich die gestörten Funktionen der Organe? 
Bevor entsprechende Werte aus der Reihe tanzen, bedarf es schon einer ordentlichen Schädigung ... muß man es tatsächlich erst soweit kommen lassen? 
Und zur Schädigung durch Vitamine. Dann hätte ich gerne konkrete Studien gelesen, die Belegen, dass Vitamin B12 (B Vitamine allgemein) oder C oder D zB. jemandem geschadet hätte. Ich glaube das wird schwierig, die zu finden ... 
Ich würde mir bei solchen Fragen einen ARZT suchen, der auf diesem Gebiet Erfahrung hat. Hier wirst du jedenfalls nicht beraten werden können, da alles was auch nur ansatzweise nach "alternativ" riecht, niedergemacht wird, egal um was es geht. Für entstandene Schäden hat man dann ja schließlich die "Schulmedizin" ...

----------


## jobwa

Juschka: schaust Du da:    Hypervitaminose  
.....und: die Organschädigungen beruhen sicher NICHT auf nichtdurchgeführte sogenannte "Entgiftungen" 
.....und: hör auf, "Kompetenzen anzuzweifeln", 1. kennst Du mich nicht, 2.hast DU KEINE med. Ausbildung, kennst daher viele (patho-)physiologische Zusammenhänge nicht 
.....und: plötzlich doch "kompetente Ärzte"?  
jobwa

----------


## kaya

@_Lennart70_  
Vielleicht schreibst Du kurz, warum Du meinst Nahrungsergänzungsmittel nehmen zu müssen. Hast Du körperliche Beschwerden? 
Die verlinkte Seite ist typisch für die Vermarktung angeblich hilfreicher Zusatzstoffe. Deine Skepsis ist also durchaus berechtigt.

----------


## JUSCHKA

> .....und: die Organschädigungen beruhen sicher NICHT auf nichtdurchgeführte sogenannte "Entgiftungen" 
> .....und: hör auf, "Kompetenzen anzuzweifeln", 1. kennst Du mich nicht, 2.hast DU KEINE med. Ausbildung, kennst daher viele (patho-)physiologische Zusammenhänge nicht 
> .....und: plötzlich doch "kompetente Ärzte"? 
> jobwa

 Zu 1. Dann anders gefragt ... durch was können denn Schädigungen der Organe entstehen? Ich dachte, dass es durchaus Stoffe in unserer Umwelt gibt, die die Organe schädigen können. Akut und auch chronisch. Was Alkohol schafft, schaffen auch andere Stoffe ... 
Zu 2. Und über mein medizinisches Wissen und meine Ausbildung weißt Du nichts Jobwa. Nur weil ich es hier nicht angebe, muß das rein gar nichts heißen. Ich habe aber durchaus genügend Kenntnisse in Pathophysiologie und Biochemie, um mich hier äußern zu können. Daran ändert das permanente Degradieren meiner Person und Ausführungen hier zum Glück auch nichts. 
Wie bitte? ... ich soll Kompetenzen nicht anzweifeln? Ja wo kommen wir denn  dahin, wenn man jedem alles ungefragt glauben soll, der einen  Doktortitel hat oder die Bezeichnung "medizinisches  Personal" in einem Forum trägt?  
Zu 3. Und ja ... es gibt  kompetente Ärzte. Sogar einige. Aber das sind sicher nicht die, die  meinen, Vitaminmängel (und Co) gibt es in Deutschland nicht.  
Komisch  aber ... die Plage "Jodmangel" hält sich dagegen leider wacker und  Präparate mit Jod werden sogar ohne weiteres auf Kasse verschrieben,  obwohl nie ein Mangel durch den Arzt nachgewiesen wurde! Seltsame Sache das ...  
Aus Deinem Link: "Als  Hypervitaminose  werden jene Erscheinungen zusammengefasst die *bei übermäßiger Zufuhr* der entsprechenden Vitamine ..... " 
Dann  sollte man sich auch mal belesen, ab welcher Dosis von einer  übermäßigen Zufuhr gesprochen werden kann bei den verschiedenen  Vitaminen. 
Und leider lese ich dort nur von Vitamin A, dass  aufgrund seiner Fettlöslichkeit eh anders zu behandeln ist. Ich sprach  hier nie von Vitamin A! Und wenn von den bösen Vitaminen gesprochen  wird, wird immer nur das böse Vitamin A genannt und alle anderen  Vitaminen sind demzufolge gleichzusetzen oder wie? Das ist aber nicht sehr wissenschaftlich! Um weiter  aufzuklären ... zu den Fettlöslichen Vitaminen gehören außerdem noch E, D  und K. 
Selbst Wasser kann "überdosiert" werden. Von derartigen  Überdosierungen ist hier nie die Rede gewesen! Und eine Überdosis  Paracetamol oder anderer Medikamente ist sicher nicht angenehmer.

----------


## jobwa

> *bei übermäßiger Zufuhr* der entsprechenden Vitamine ..... "

 welcher Laie weiß,wann "überdosiert" ist? Alles, was über den "Mangelausgleich" hinausgeht ist schon zuviel!   

> Dann anders gefragt ... durch was können denn Schädigungen der Organe  entstehen? Ich dachte, dass es durchaus Stoffe in unserer Umwelt gibt,  die die Organe schädigen können. Akut und auch chronisch. Was Alkohol  schafft, schaffen auch andere Stoffe ...

 ..ne klar,das kann man dann mittels "Entgiften", "hohe Vitamingaben" verhindern? wäre cool,aber leider unmöglich! 
[QUOTEUnd leider lese ich dort nur von Vitamin A][/QUOTE] 
..sorry,Seite veraltert...aber, wer lesen kann,ist klar im Vorteil. Es gibt einen Hinweis auf die neuere Version und auch weitere Hinweise auf andere Vitamine. Ansonsten: mal Hypervitaminose + Vitamin "googeln"    

> die  meinen, Vitaminmängel (und Co) gibt es in Deutschland nicht.

 Reden wir über Vitaminmangel oder "Entgiften"?  Sind wohl 2 Paar Schuhe.    

> Komisch  aber ... die Plage "Jodmangel" hält sich dagegen leider wacker  und  Präparate mit Jod werden sogar ohne weiteres auf Kasse  verschrieben,  obwohl nie ein Mangel durch den Arzt nachgewiesen wurde!  Seltsame Sache das ...

 Ich weiß Dein Lieblingsthema "Schilddrüse"...hat aber mit dem aktuellen Thema nichts zu tun.    

> Selbst Wasser kann "überdosiert" werden. Von derartigen  Überdosierungen  ist hier nie die Rede gewesen! Und eine Überdosis  Paracetamol oder  anderer Medikamente ist sicher nicht angenehmer.

 Was hat das mit demThema zu tun? Oder kann man auch mit PCM "entgiften"?  
jobwa

----------


## JUSCHKA

> welcher Laie weiß,wann "überdosiert" ist? Alles, was über den "Mangelausgleich" hinausgeht ist schon zuviel!

 Dann gibt es, für die Laien, eine kurze Aufklärung: 
Auszüge aus diesem Link---> Hypervitaminose* 
B6*
"Obwohl immer wieder von Überdosierung die Rede ist, trifft man in der  Fachliteratur selten auf konkrete Fälle, und wenn, dann wird allenfalls  klar, dass es sich um exotische Fälle handelt. So werden bei Vitamin B6  in der Literatur *Überdosierungsreaktionen erst ab 1.000 mg täglich*  beschrieben. *Voraussetzung ist die Einnahme über Monate hinweg*.  Schaumburg et al. (1983) beschrieben *toxische Reaktionen, nachdem  Patienten 2.000–6.000 mg über 2–40 Monate hinweg einnahmen*." *
C*
"In *Einzelfällen* wird Vitamin C, besonders wenn auf nüchternen Magen konsumiert, mit Indigestion  durch Übersäuerung des Magens in Verbindung gebracht. Dies kann unter  anderem vermieden werden, indem Vitamin C nicht als Ascorbinsäure,  sondern als Ascorbat (Salz der Ascorbinsäure, z.B. Natrium-Ascorbat)  aufgenommen wird. Dies kann zum Beispiel durch die Zugabe von Backpulver (NaHCO3) erreicht werden ...
Menschen mit einer Neigung zur Bildung von Nierensteinen  (Typ Oxalat) sollten vor der Einnahme hoher Dosen ihren Arzt befragen.  *Weniger als ein Prozent der Bevölkerung ist von diesem Problem  betroffen*." 
---> Ascorbinsäure 
"Der Bedarf an Vitamin C wird zum Teil sehr kontrovers gesehen ....
Die Meinungen hierüber gehen jedoch weit auseinander ...
Fest steht, dass *Mengen bis zu 5000 mg kurzzeitig als unbedenklich gelten*. Überschüssige Mengen werden vom Körper über den Urin ausgeschieden, da Vitamin C gut wasserlöslich ist."  *K*
"Es treten *kaum Überdosierungen auf, da Vitamin K nicht toxisch ist* (auch bei Aufnahme des 500-fachen der empfohlenen Menge sind keine toxischen Wirkungen bekannt)."  *B3*
"Bei einer Zufuhr von >500 mg Nicotinsäure pro Tag kommt es zum hautgefäßerweiternden Effekt Flush und bei einer  Menge von >2500 mg/Tag kann der Blutdruck sinken, Schwindelgefühle  auftreten und ein erhöhter Harnsäuregehalt im Blut auftreten."  *B12*
---> Vitamin B12 Überdosierung - Ursachen und Folgen 
Auszug:
Über die Folgen einer zu hohen Vitamin B12 Dosierung ist auf Grund  der vereinzelten Fälle, die beobachtet werden konnten, noch relativ  wenig bekannt. Patienten berichten, dass es gelegentlich zu einer  Hautreizung kommen kann, die Akne ähnelt. Auch allergische Reaktionen  sind nach Injektionen möglich, wobei dies auf individuelle Veranlagungen  und Faktoren beim betroffenen Patienten zurückzuführen ist. Im  Regelfall werden mögliche Nebenwirkungen nach Absetzen der Medikation  mittels Injektionen auch wieder abklingen.
 Panik-verbreitende Aussagen, wie in manchen Foren zu lesen, dass eine  Überdosierung von Vitamin B12 zu Krebs und ähnlichen Krankheiten führen  wird, entbehren nach aktuellem Stand der Forschung jeder wissenschaftlichen und medizinischen Grundlage."   *D*
---> Hypervitaminose D 
"Eine akute Einzelüberdosis für einen Erwachsenen erfordert über 50 mg (oder 2.000.000 IE).  Damit bei Erwachsenen eine *chronische Überdosierung* auftritt, sind  normalerweise *täglich 1–2 mg = 40.000 IE (das über 200-fache der RDA) über viele Monate notwendig*" 
Außerdem  erwähnte ich, dass man zu einem *auf diesem Gebiet erfahrenen Arzt* gehen  sollte. Dort wird man genug Informationen bekommen ob, was und warum  man etwas nehmen könnte oder sollte.    

> Reden wir über Vitaminmangel oder "Entgiften"?  Sind wohl 2 Paar Schuhe.

 Sind es nicht und wir reden über beides, liebe Jobwa.  Ich denke nicht, dass Du den Status Quo zur Vitaminversorgung (und den  Anlass, sich überhaupt mit dem Thema Entgiftung zu befassen) der  Fragesteller kennst, ebenso wie ich auch nicht  ... vermutlich kennt der  Fragesteller ihn selbst nicht, weil sowas eben selten bis gar nicht  geprüft wird. 
Da aber, wie bereits jetzt schon mehrfach geschrieben,  diverse Vitamine für die körpereigene Entgiftung wichtig sind, halte ich  pauschale Aussagen wie "sie schaden deinem Körper" oder "damit wird nur  Geld verdient" und "der Körper schafft das ganz alleine" für nicht  richtig.   

> Ich weiß Dein Lieblingsthema "Schilddrüse"...hat aber mit dem aktuellen Thema nichts zu tun.

 Der alte Hut mit dem "Lieblingsthema". Würdest Du einem  Orthopäden auch ständig unter die Nase reiben, dass er den Stütz- und  Bewegungsapparat als "Lieblingsthema" hat? Ich denke wohl nicht.
Du denkst, dass die Schilddrüse, welche eine zentrale Rolle für den gesamten Stoffwechsel spielt!, gar nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat? 
Aber das Beispiel Jod führte ich eigentlich aus anderen Gründen an ... das Wort "Schilddrüse" erwähnte ich noch nicht einmal ...   

> Was hat das mit demThema zu tun? Oder kann man auch mit PCM "entgiften"?

 Mit PCM entgiften? Die Leber schädigen wohl eher. 
Dieses  Beispiel erwähnte ich, weil dies ganz selbstverständlich in jeder  Hausapotheke zu finden ist und Medikamente wie dieses, nachweislich die  Entgiftungsorgane schädigen können ... im Gegensatz zu B12 oder Vitamin C  ... aber hier, absurderweise, über die "Gefährlichkeit" von Vitaminen  diskutiert wird ...
Außerdem wollte ich verdeutlichen (Beispiel mit  dem Wasser) --->  "All Ding‘ sind Gift und nichts ohn‘ Gift, allein die  Dosis macht, dass ein Ding kein Gift ist.", wie der alte Paracelsus  schon sagte ...    

> ...aber, wer lesen kann,ist klar im Vorteil.

 Ich habe meine "Hausaufgaben" gemacht, wie oben zu lesen ist.
Hast  Du denn auch meine hier geposteten Links gelesen? Wenn ja, dann frage  ich mich, wie Du immer noch voller Überzeugung sagen kannst  --->    

> Im menschlichen Körper entstehen/sammeln sich keine Schlacken.

 ...  wenn du Artikel wie diesen hier --->  Beim Abspecken werden Schadstoffe ins Blut geschwemmt
gelesen hast? 
Wo  kommen denn die Schadstoffe her, wenn der Körper doch alleine super  entgiften kann? Oder hatten alle Teilnehmer eine Organstörung? Oder  sollen alle Adipositas Geplagten so bleiben wie sie sind, damit die  Schadstoffe im Fettgewebe bleiben, weil sie dort total unschädlich sind,  solange sie dort auch schön bleiben? Und hat nicht jeder Mensch auch  Fettgewebe (auch Normalgewichtige) und somit auch jeder Mensch dann ein  mehr oder weniger kleines oder großes Depot an Schadstoffen dort? Und  hat nicht jeder Mensch seine individuelle Entgiftungskapazität, die zum  Einen genetisch bedingt ist und zum Anderen eben auch von anderen  Faktoren (Nährstoffdefizite oder auch zusätzliche  Erkrankungen zB.)  abhängt? Warum kann der Eine 50 Jahre rauchen, ohne Lungenkrebs zu  bekommen und ein Anderer nicht? 
Das sollte uns doch zu verstehen geben, dass wir alle einzigartige Individuen sind und nicht alle gleich funktionieren.  
Und abschließend noch die Beantwortung Deiner Frage:   

> GEht Ihr "neben diesem Forum" noch einer "geregelten Arbeit " nach?  Ich  bin beeindruckt, wie umfangreich Eure Kenntnisse/Erkenntnisse zu  verschiedenen Themen sind und frag mich, wie Ihr das neben Beruf und  Familie schafft?

 Mit  0,13 Beiträgen pro Tag, fühlt sich meine Familie nicht vernachlässigt  und auch mein berufliches Fortkommen ist gewiss nicht gefährdet. Alles  eine Frage der Organisation  :Zwinker:

----------


## jobwa

> Würdest Du einem  Orthopäden auch ständig unter die Nase reiben, dass er  den Stütz- und  Bewegungsapparat als "Lieblingsthema" hat? Ich denke  wohl nicht.

 Nee,der verdient sein Geld damit.(auch wenn es vielleicht nicht sein "Lieblingsthema" ist)   

> ...  wenn du Artikel wie diesen hier --->  Beim Abspecken werden Schadstoffe ins Blut geschwemmt
> gelesen hast? 
> Wo  kommen denn die Schadstoffe her, wenn der Körper doch alleine super   entgiften kann? Oder hatten alle Teilnehmer eine Organstörung? Oder   sollen alle Adipositas Geplagten so bleiben wie sie sind, damit die   Schadstoffe im Fettgewebe bleiben, weil sie dort total unschädlich sind,   solange sie dort auch schön bleiben?

 ..hab ich gelesen......besagt nur,dass Übergewichtige *langsam* abnehmen sollen,damit die Schadstoffe abgebaut werden können......(schafft der Körper allein)    

> Mit  0,13 Beiträgen pro Tag, fühlt sich meine Familie nicht  vernachlässigt  und auch mein berufliches Fortkommen ist gewiss nicht  gefährdet. Alles  eine Frage der Organisation

 ....meine Frage war *nicht* als Kritik gedacht!  
Da ich (scheinbar) nicht so ein Organisationstalent bin und auch nicht den Don Quichotte mache, werde ich diesen Thread jetzt verlassen.

----------


## wahnsinn

Ich finde das Thema der Entgiftung stark umstritten. Bin der Ansicht, dass es unnötig ist wenn man sich gesund ernährt und lebt. Falls allerdings Beschwerden vorhanden sind, sollte man eine solche Entgiftung auf keinen Fall ohne ärtzlichen rat vollziehen. Es gibt etliche Methoden und Therapien, wobei nicht jede bei jedem gleich anschlägt.

----------


## Äskulap

> Ich finde das Thema der Entgiftung stark umstritten. Bin der Ansicht, dass es unnötig ist wenn man sich gesund ernährt und lebt. Falls allerdings Beschwerden vorhanden sind, sollte man eine solche Entgiftung auf keinen Fall ohne ärtzlichen rat vollziehen. Es gibt etliche Methoden und Therapien, wobei nicht jede bei jedem gleich anschlägt.

 Sie werden schwer einen Arzt finden der Ihnen zu so etwas rät, außer es ist ein Privatarzt mit Schwerpunkt Homöopathie, da die Krankenkasse soetwas nicht übernimmt.  
Sie können sich das ja mal leisten zu einen Homöopathischen Arzt zu gehen sich dort beraten zu lassen und dann zu einen Kassenarzt, das insgesamte Ergebnis ist wahrscheinlich das selbe für Ihren Körper.  
Aber ihr Geldbeutel wird eine Entschlackung bekommen beim Homöopathen. 
Wenn Sie was übrig haben und es ausprobieren wollen, viel Spaß dabei.  
Der Homoöpath wird Ihnen allerhand ausleiten, der Kassenarzt wird Ihnen aufmerksam zuhören, wird Ihnen sagen das er die Angst eine Umweltvergiftung (sofern Sie zum Beispiel im Büro arbeiten) für unbegründet befindet. 
Er wird Ihnen vielleicht eine Visitenkarte von einen bekannten Psychotherapeuten geben falls Sie über Ihre Ängste sprechen wollen ist es wohl eher der bessere Ansprechpartner. 
Nachbesserung die Bezeichnung als Homöopath ist möglicherweiße nicht richtig: Im Normalfall sind das Naturheilkundige Ärzte oder Ganzheitliche müssten also nicht zwangsweiße etwas mit Homöopathie zu tun haben.  
Um nicht irgendwie etwas ins Lächerliche zu ziehen noch folgenden Nachsatz: Da absolut kein positivier Effekt erwiesen ist, ist es halt fragwürdig da solche Ausleitungssachen nicht gerade 5€ kosten sondern teilweise sehr teuer sind. Na ja.  
Übrigens sollte man auch nach Antibiotika Therapie ausleiten.  
Ich esse da meistens Joghurts oder kauf mir in der Apotheke ein Bioflorin oder sowas in die Richtung  :Smiley:   
Zumal ich mir solche Darmspülungen usw. nicht gerade angenehm vorstelle.

----------


## Kaant

Dann ist es ein Fall für die Homöopahthie Therapie oder man erkundigt sich nach chinesischen Wunderheilern. Seinen Körper zu entgiften scheint mir nicht ganz risikofrei zu sein.

----------

